# food



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my eigenmanni is a really picky eater.
he is about 2-3" and my experience with fish that small... they eat every day or every other day. my eigenmanni will eat once a week and im wondering if thats because I am not giving him what he likes.
I have tried: 
shrimp cut up into small pieces
tilapia cut into small pieces
pellets (sinking and floating)
krill (dried and frozen)
blood worms.
cherry shrimp (which he loved, but it was when i had a little colony of them and was feeding them to him on occasion... but i dont have that going anymore and dont plan to feed live again without it being something that i personally raised)

the shrimp and tilapia are the only things that i have had even moderate success with, but he still barely eats them.

anyone got any better suggestions for a small fish to eat?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

two words nick... hot dogs









ok, but on a serious note, have you ever tried soaking the food in garlic guard? i have used it in the past with picky eaters, it works pretty well. for different foods, catfish is a good option and so is cod...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true. ill pick up some garlic guard. im assuming the bottle will tell me how to do it.

ill also try different white fish fillets... i just wish he liked tilapia cus thats all i feed my rhom and i have so much of it frozen but whateva.

do you think its better to take fish fillets and cut them into bite size pieces when the fish are that small... or should i do like my rhom and just throw a chunk (a much smaller chunk obviously) and let him rip pieces off.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i always cut fish fillets into about 1" cubes and freeze them.... with the garlic guard, you just put the food in a dish, pour a little garlic guard in there, then you let it soak for about 15 minutes or so before you drop it in the tank.

some of my fish eat tilapia right away and others don't, catfish seems to be eaten pretty quick tho


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

u cut them into that size even for smaller fish?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well i don't really have any smaller fish right now, the one inch cubes are easily handled by the fish i have now. when i had smaller fish, i'd just cut the cubes in half and give them to two fish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm..my mac will rarely touch cat fish.

Have you tried scallops or pellets?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nightcrawlers


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good idea Wink...
WHat about superworms or crickets.
My mac loves them
Also eats sunflower seeds and peas on occasion!!


----------

